# freebox wifi internet ou wifi imprimante mais pas les 2 ?



## turbin (22 Mars 2008)

Voilà, jusqu'à présent j'avais la freebox reliée à l'iMac OS 10.4.11 par un cable ethernet pour la connexion internet et pour imprimer j'activais mon réseau wifi local.
J'ai déplacé la freebox à l'étage pour y connecter par cable ethernet mon powerbook. J'ai acheté la catre wifi de chez free. Impeccable après avoir activer les fonctions router et wifi de la freebox je peux me connecter sur internet à partir des deux Mac (en wifi pour l'iMac, donc)
Mais pour l'iMac lorsque je choisi le réseau wifi créé pour me connecter à la freebox pour internet, je ne peux plus imprimer. Il faut que je change de réseau pour basculer du réseau freebox wifi au réseau local wifi imprimante. Donc impossible d'imprimer une page web en cours de connexion.
J'ai dû zapper qq chose car cela doit être élémentaire à résoudre mais comment?
Merci.


----------



## .Spirit (22 Mars 2008)

Salut,

Il faut configurer le partage d'imprimantes sur le powerbook, si j'ai bien compris...

Non ?


----------



## turbin (22 Mars 2008)

non, le problème n'est pas là.
Je ne cherche pas à imprimer du powerbook sur l'imprimante wifi mais de l'iMac sur l'imprimante wifi. Si l'iMac est connecté à internet via le réseau freebox wifi je ne peux plus imprimer sur l'imprimante wifi sauf à changer de réseau. Il faudrait que je passe par le réseau de la feebox pour me connecter à l'imprimante wifi. Mais comment faire ?


----------



## turbin (22 Mars 2008)

je précise que l'imprimante est une BROTHER 750 wifi.


----------



## turbin (23 Mars 2008)

Lorsque j'allume l'iMac il est (et c'est ce que j'ai paramétré) connecté au reéseau wifi de la freebox donc à internet. 
Pour imprimer de mon iMac je dois désactiver le réseau de la freebox pour me connecter au réseau de l'imprimante (réseau créé antérieurement type ordi à ordi).
Puis-je faire en sorte que je puisse rester connecter à la freebox et à l'imrimante en même temps?
J'ai bien peur que pour cela il faille que la freebox fasse office de serveur d'impression ce que ma freebox V4 ne fait pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## turbin (23 Mars 2008)

J'ai enfin trouvé...
La réponse est : il faut faire le paramétrage à partir de l'imrprimante BROTHER wifi. A partir de son panneau de configuration, il faut sélectionner réseau puis rechercher le SSID de la freebox, saisir la clé WPA and that's all folks.
Je le dis au cas où des incultes comme moi se trouveraient un jour dans la même situation.


----------



## turbin (23 Mars 2008)

mais ta réponse Spirit m'a permis d'évoquer effectivement cette option supplémentaire : imprimer à partir de mon powerbook sur l'imprimante wifi.
Là je ne sais pas comment faire.
C'est un powerbook G3 sous OS 9.1. Lorsque je lance l'explorateur réseau je vois sur la fenêtre 3 réseau : appletalk, freebox et réseau local. Jusqu'à présent quand je clique sur l'icône connection à ... et que je saisis l'IP de l'Imac il ne se passe rien (sinon un blocage finder) alors que de mon iMac je peux monter le disque du powerbook sur son bureau. Je sais pas pourquoi cela fait ça. 
Mais à priori si je saisi sur le powerbook l'IP de l'imprimante wifi cela devrait fonctionner non?


----------



## turbin (23 Mars 2008)

A priori les carottes sont cuites car l'imprimante Brother DCP 750 n'est compatible que pour OSX et sup. Je ne peux donc probablement pas imprimer via IP à partir du PowerBook OS 9


----------



## turbin (24 Mars 2008)

MAIS SI JE PEUX.
J'ai trouvé comment imprimer à partir du powerbook os 9 sur la wifi qui n'est compatible qu'OSX et +.

Comment imprimer sur une imprimante partagée Mac OSX depuis Mac OS 9 via LPD/ LPR :

Sur le powerboog G3 OS 9.1ouvrir application OS 9, utilitaires, puis utilitaire service d'impression. J'ai séléctionné imprimante LPR puis OK. Sélectionner l'icône PPD puis cliquer sur MODIFIER à droite de l'icône LPR. Ensuite il suffit de saisir l'adresse IP de l'ordi OSX et créer.
L'icône de la nouvelle imprimante virtuelle apparaît sur le bureau du Mac OS 9 et il suffit de glisser un document dessus pour que l'impression se lance sur ma Brother 750 via wifi.


----------



## barbette (22 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème que Turbin, avec la même configuration, à savoir, freebox v4 et imac 24" intel core 2 duo et une imprimante CANON 5250 wifi acheté le 29/3 dernier, que depuis j"essaie désespérément de relier à l'ordinateur, le wifi fonctionne puisque le voyant bleu de l'imprimante est allumé.
J'ai inséré le cd livré avec la machine et installé les pilotes et logiciels.
Par contre, impossible de la relier à l'ordinateur.
La solution qu'il a trouvée, ne m'aide pas car je  suis une mamie de 60 ans qui ne comprends pas grand chose, pour ne pas dire rien a tout çà.
Mais à ma décharge, je dois dire que je ne suis pas la seule, en effet, j'ai fait appel à trois informaticiens ayant pignon sur rue, dont I 'concept à Bordeaux, qui après un essai à distance soldé par un échec, ma demandé de venir au magasin (130km de chez moi) hélas sans résultat.
L'un d'eux me dit que c'est ma freebox qui ne fonctionne pas, Apple me dit que c'est la carte airport de l'imprimante qui est HS .Qu' en penser ????
Ya t-il un paramétrage de la freebox à effectuer?La case routeur de la feebox n'est pas activée.
Si par bonheur l'un de vous savez comment faire pour résoudre mon cas, je le supplie de me faire un explicatif vraiment à la hauteur de mon inculture.
J'en termine là, car j'ai un gâteau au four.
Je remercie par avance  ceux et celles qui pourront m'aider.
Barbette.


----------

